# Any ideas



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a drain in a school restroom for a sink it has a galv. pipe set in lead. Anyone have ideas on a good way to retro fit this. I'm in California so lead is not an option.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Shadow Sabre said:


> I have a drain in a school restroom for a sink it has a galv. pipe set in lead. Anyone have ideas on a good way to retro fit this. I'm in California so lead is not an option.


Is this galv. caulked in cast iron?


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

It is a rusty 2" ring in the floor with a galvy pipe set in the center and sealed with lead. It has started to get loose and I need to replace the pipe for a new drain pipe. I just don't want to cut into the tile floor if I can help it.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

You might get more help if you do an introduction Shadow.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DWV SCH 80 PEX w/trace wire

I had some pink grapefruit gelato today..darn good stuff:thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> DWV SCH 80 PEX w/trace wire
> 
> I had some pink grapefruit gelato today..darn good stuff:thumbup:


:laughing: I'm sure one of our moderators can help.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

He said it was indoors. A trace wire isn't needed. Read the post man. Your gonna give this guy the wrong info.


----------



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

A doughnut and a strong cup of cofee


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Regulator said:


> :laughing: I'm sure one of our moderators can help.


any second now ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

you're a plumber. Tell yourself, " self, during your thousands of hours of training, how in the hell did you not learn how to fix this simple problem." 
After you do that, use your plumbing license carry card to cut your jugular vein.

The opinions expressed in this post are the sole opinions and intellectual property of ilplumber........


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> you're a plumber. Tell yourself, " self, during your thousands of hours of training, how in the hell did you not learn how to fix this simple problem."
> After you do that, use your plumbing license carry card to cut your jugular vein.
> 
> The opinions expressed in this post are the sole opinions and intellectual property of ilplumber........


oh yeah :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

No intro..My bad..

You guys are rough today...Do it again!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> you're a plumber. Tell yourself, " self, during your thousands of hours of training, how in the hell did you not learn how to fix this simple problem."
> After you do that, use your plumbing license carry card to cut your jugular vein.
> 
> The opinions expressed in this post are the sole opinions and intellectual property of ilplumber........


 Ahhh, finally. I have been waiting all afternoon with anticipation!!!:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Shadow Sabre said:


> It is a rusty 2" ring in the floor with a galvy pipe set in the center and sealed with lead. It has started to get loose and I need to replace the pipe for a new drain pipe. I just don't want to cut into the tile floor if I can help it.


what is he discribing? a thingama jig or a dohickey


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> what is he discribing? a thingama jig or a dohickey


 
SLICK ( i'm just sayin ) RICK, you know they don't use thingama jigs in Cali.:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Might be a woehoegan


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm Just Sayin' :whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DO hickyes here have to meet ASTM 8.675309


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Dohickeys aren't even aproved here. We have to use those 3 piece whatchamacallits and we have to leave the iampo aproval tags on for inspection. 

Also, in Polk County (Lot's of good ol boys around here) you can use a thingamajig if you're tight with the inspectors.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Protech said:


> Dohickeys aren't even aproved here. We have to use those 3 piece whatchamacallits and we have to leave the iampo aproval tags on for inspection.
> 
> Also, in Polk County (Lot's of good ol boys around here) you can use a thingamajig if you're tight with the inspectors.


 We definately cant use a thingamajig around here. However, we can apply for a hardship permit, and use the Gen II thingamabob.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

:stupid:*IT'S THINGAMABOB TIME!*


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

But really, What was he discribing?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Dohickeys aren't even aproved here. We have to use those 3 piece whatchamacallits and we have to leave the iampo aproval tags on for inspection.
> 
> Also, in Polk County (Lot's of good ol boys around here) you can use a thingamajig if you're tight with the inspectors.


Hey Im in lakeland tomorrow


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What ya doing there? I'll be in Lakeland. We should do lunch.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Post a picture


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> What ya doing there? I'll be in Lakeland. We should do lunch.


A small 2nd rough on pipkin rd or something like that


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I take it it's residential then. There is almost no commercial on pipkin rd. A few places right by florida ave but that's about it.



house plumber said:


> A small 2nd rough on pipkin rd or something like that


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> I take it it's residential then. There is almost no commercial on pipkin rd. A few places right by florida ave but that's about it.


nah its commercial. Its right next door to marco bays office


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Post a picture


NO..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No not you, I asking the OP to post a picture :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> No not you, I asking the OP to post a picture :laughing:


:laughing: sorry


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Shadow Sabre said:


> I have a drain in a school restroom for a sink it has a galv. pipe set in lead. Anyone have ideas on a good way to retro fit this. I'm in California so lead is not an option.


It's drainage, not potable water. I don't see a problem with using lead (2007 CPC 705.1 Types of Joints), unless your sewer district specifically disallows it's use on waste.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> It's drainage, not potable water. I don't see a problem with using lead (2007 CPC 705.1 Types of Joints), unless your sewer district specifically disallows it's use on waste.


What do you think the rusty ring thingy is?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Shadow Sabre said:


> It is a rusty 2" ring in the floor with a galvy pipe set in the center and sealed with lead. It has started to get loose and I need to replace the pipe for a new drain pipe. I just don't want to cut into the tile floor if I can help it.


OMG and you are a licensed plumber? really!?!?! what do you think that that 2" rusty ring is? If you can tell me i will tell you how to fix it.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

*Repair made by 4th post*

So sorry to all of you, I was trying some thing new and it was my first post.
However, now I have an idea of what kind of people a few of you are thank you so much for showing me your poker hands.

Hope we can play again


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, p.s. School districts in California must remove all lead when it reaches a point for repair.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It is just plumbers usually discribe situations in terms that we can get at least a mental picture of whats there. If you would have said something like, I have a galv. drain caulked into a cast iron hub. We could have given some options. a lot of plumbing language is common to all of us.....I'm just sayin'™


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Shut down the restroom, break a big hole, fix it right and make money, that is what I would do, but then again, I am not looking at it, so I really have no idea what you are up against


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Schools here work on the cheap. I've seen missing toilets and open holes. They usually hire a maintenance guy for the whole district and never, ever hire a plumber because they don't have money to spend.

So, Shadow Sabre, maybe you can understand why we don't always trust someone who comes in to the forum and says they're a plumber, but then seems to have no idea of how to do plumbing. People try that here all the time. If you can indeed establish your bona fides, you will find that you will be well-treated and accepted as one of us.


----------

